# Hausautomation - Türklingel Gong



## Hans77 (3 März 2014)

Hallo, ich werde den Neubau unseres EFH mit einer WAGO Steuerung automatisieren. Ich frage mich gerade, wie ich die Türklingel elegant einbinden kann. Der Klingelknopf geht auf einen DI, schon klar. Aber was nehmt Ihr als Gong? Habt Ihr etwas optisch unauffälliges gefunden? Ich würde natürlich gerne bei den 24V bleiben und smit den Klingeltrafo einsparen.

Zudem wäre es evtl. nett, den Gong/Lautsprecher auch als z.B. Audiofeedback der Steuerung nutzen zu können. So könnte man z.B. das Einschalten der 'Alarmanlage'/Überwachung mittels Bewegungsmelder oder eine Fehlermeldung mit einem kurzen Pieps o.ä. quittieren.

Hat jemand von Euch die Türklingel evtl. (zusätzlich) in die Telefonanlage integriert?

Hans


----------



## holgero (4 März 2014)

Hi,



gibs bei EBay und im Elekrohandel / Klingt gut / mach was her 

Mit der SPS begrenzt du die Einschaltdauer und verhinderst dadurch ein durchbrennen. Evtl. einen Vorwiederstand vorsehen. 

Gruß Holger

(Nicht alles was elektronisch ist, ist auch schön  )


----------



## Hans77 (4 März 2014)

OK, unter akustischen Gesichtspunkten ist das sicher ganz nett. Aber etwas unauffälliger = kleiner darf die Klingel schon sein. erinnert mich sehr stark an mein Elternhaus... .

Hat noch jemand einen anderen Tipp?


----------



## Hans77 (4 März 2014)

holgero schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 23469



Hallo Holgero,

danke für den Tipp, das ist unter akustischen Gesichtspunkten sicher nett, aber optisch fällt das spätestens bei meiner Regierung durch. ;-)

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für einen (elektronischen) Lösung, auf 24V Basis?


----------



## Ampel03 (4 März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Sprachansagegerät im Schaltschrank  eingebaut. Das Gerät verfügt über 2 eingebaute Lautsprecher,  Stereo-Ausgang und 14 Eingänge, von denen 13 frei
konfigurierbar sind. Es können mp3 rauf kopiert. Im Flur habe ich einen zweiten Lautsprecher.

Jetzt kann ich pro Meldung (Klingelknopf vorne, hinten, oben, unten, Alarm Brand, Einbruch, Lichtschranken, ...) einen unterschiedlichen Ton/Lied/... einstellen.

Ampel


----------



## Hans77 (4 März 2014)

Ja, soetwas geht doch in die richtige Richtung... hast Du noch im Kopf was für ein Gerät Du da gekauft hast?


----------



## Ampel03 (4 März 2014)

Ich glaub: Sprachansagegerätes _DVM 70_. 

Muss mal googeln...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 März 2014)

Die weltbeste "Türklingel" bekommst du bei Henry Gartig Ingenieurbüro. Ich habe so ein Teil schon seit einigen Jahren und bin immer noch begeistert, und meine Besucher erst! Ein Paket-Dienstler sagte mal, er hätte mehrmals geklingelt, da ich die Musik so laut hätte, haha. Ob de Dinger auch mit 24VDC klar kommen, müsstest du halt mal anfragen. Der Einbau eines 12V-Trafos würde micht nicht abhalten. Man kann ja den Trafo primär über ein Relais schalten. Passende mp3-files habe ich als 60s-Hörproben von Karaoke-Anbietern geladen. Manchmal klingle ich auch selber bei mir  . Deine Regierung wird begeistert sein!


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2014)

Du kannst auch das Kombisign 70 Sprachausgabeelement von Werma als Türklingel missbrauchen.
Damit kannst du dann auch 15 verschiedene MP3s per SPS ansteuern.
Oder wenn es etwas lauter sein darf: http://www.patlite.eu/product/detail0000000560.html

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hans77 (4 März 2014)

@all: Cool, da sind colle Lösungen dabei1

@Ampel03: Weißt Du noch, wo und zu welchem Kurs Du so ein DVM 70 gekauft hast?


----------



## emilio20 (4 Februar 2018)

Hallo
ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einen 24V DC Gong. Im Netzt konnte ich nichts Passendes finden.
Preislich sollte es nicht mehr als 40€ kosten.


----------



## world-e (5 Januar 2020)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einen 24V DC Gong. Im Netzt konnte ich nichts Passendes finden.
> Preislich sollte es nicht mehr als 40€ kosten.



Ist zwar schon länger her, aber für welchen Gong hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## world-e (20 April 2020)

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob hier jemand weiter Vorschläge hat für eine Türklingel, Türgong für 24V, der mp3s abspielen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

world-e schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob hier jemand weiter Vorschläge hat für eine Türklingel, Türgong für 24V, der mp3s abspielen kann.



Ich nutze meine Sonos als Türklingel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 April 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich nutze meine Sonos als Türklingel


Jetzt kommen zwei Fragen, die du ganz sicher nicht erwartet hast. 



Wie machst du das?
Würde das mit anderen WLAN-Speakern auch funktionieren?


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen zwei Fragen, die du ganz sicher nicht erwartet hast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst sowas recht einfach mit einem Raspberry und Node RED umsetzen.
Funktioniert mit x verschiedenen Lautsprechern.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 April 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst sowas recht einfach mit einem Raspberry und Node RED umsetzen.
> Funktioniert mit x verschiedenen Lautsprechern.


Bis auf "einfach" glaube ich dir jedes Wort  .


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bis auf "einfach" glaube ich dir jedes Wort  .



Ich sag mal so:
Jeder der in TIA ein Projekt erstellen und zum Laufen bringen kann, kommt auch mit einem Raspi und Node RED zurecht.


----------



## world-e (4 Mai 2020)

Hat eigentlich jemand andere Türgongs für 24V in Betrieb oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## sbzt (24 Mai 2020)

Vielleicht wäre ein Flyrontech FN-BC10 was.
http://www.flyrontech.com/eproducts/132.html

Kostenpunkt 15-25€ (CN/DE).

10 Triggereingänge, Abspielverhalten kann eingestellt werden. Integrierter 3W-Verstärker sowie Line-Ausgang, 8MB Flashspeicher erweiterbar über microSD. Soundtechnisch gibts zumindest am Line-Out nix zu bemängeln, den verstärkten Ausgang hab ich noch nicht wirklich mit "hochwertigem" Content getestet. Für Signalisierung sicher in jedem Fall ausreichend.

Gut, hat jetzt nicht "nativ" 24V, aber die Spannungsversorgung könnte man über Step-Down-Wandler lösen, für die Triggereingänge entweder Optokoppler, PhotoMOS oder Relais.
Für vergleichbare Lösungen in "Industrial Grade" mit 24V und Hutschienengehäuse legt man Minimum das 10fache hin...


----------

